
Ask HN: What's the best mail hoster for a startup? - footstock
Currently we use gsuit, but there is too much in there we don&#x27;t use and &gt; 5€ per user is too much.
We need a stable hoster, privacy and no gimmicks.. any suggestions ?
======
bozho
Even 10 euro a month per user is nothing - their salary + insurance + taxes is
probably 3-4 thousand euro at least, these 10 euro are a statistical error.

We use Office365, because we need Office anyway. We initially used a hosting
provider email server, but it's not trivial to get the email DNS configuration
right, and you risk going in spam. Even after we got our configuration right,
we still had occasional "spam" issues.

~~~
buboard
Set the spf fields in DNS and you should be fine. It's not really that hard
unless you do send out spammy mails.

------
noja
How about Mailbox? [https://mailbox.org/en/](https://mailbox.org/en/) (they
support calendar sync)

or Zoho [https://www.zoho.com/](https://www.zoho.com/)

------
mtmail
It's hard to run a service below 3 Euro/month with good (human) support, those
who do often charge annual. We use [https://runbox.com/price-
plans/](https://runbox.com/price-plans/) and are very happy. There was a
discount for pre-paying two years and in our monthly cost spreadsheet with 30+
SaaS it's the service costing us the least.

There's several previous 'alternatives to gmail' discussions, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17448108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17448108)

------
z3t4
If your own time is worth very little I suggest self hosting. It takes a few
hours to setup.

~~~
brianmurphy
Plus a few hours every week to chase down reports of emails not being
delivered, spam, etc.

As someone with many servers and a previous career managing an email service
for a university, I would never run my email through anything except G Suite
or Office 365. The benefits of those services being "too big to block" is
immeasurable.

------
cerberusss
What's nice about GSuite is contacts and calendar syncing on Android and
iPhone.

Do realize that Android only supports GSuite. In other words, by default it
doesn't support CalDAV and CardDAV. There are apps for that, but I found those
to be a hassle.

------
factorialboy
I recently setup tutanota for my startups email needs. It's terrific. No
frills, just works, secure and encrypted email. Can't be happier.

Edit: obligatory link tutanota.com

~~~
caseyscottmckay
Plus one for tutanota. I've been using tutanota for years and love it. And the
recent calendar feature is great.

------
pcmaffey
Pretty happy so far with Migadu.

~~~
trpapp
Agreed! Migadu is great considering they essentially give you a single mailbox
for free and the upgrades aren't per user. The different tiers just have
sending limits with the top tier being _basically_ unlimited (at their
discretion - they're just worried about spam, rightfully so).

[https://www.migadu.com/en/pricing.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/pricing.html)

